# Guadalupe or Pasos del sol



## ali_umair21 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello guys,

I have just relocated to Guadalajara and right now i am staying in a temporary location. I have to shift to an apartment very soon.

I am working near Av. Del Bosque. So my friend suggested me to look for either Av. Guadalupe or Pasos del sol as these places are comparatively close to my work place. I want to ask natives and expats, which one is better in terms of facilities, safety and rent. 

My budget is around 3.5K and I am looking for a two bed appt(as most of one bed appt are furnished). You guys are allowed to share any other good option considering my work place, facilities(dept. stores), rent and safety.

Thank you for your response


----------

